# Post A Music Video That You're Enjoying



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing what music videos other people enjoy.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I think this is pretty cool, also its the main theme song to my favorite show at the moment, Vikings


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

hits me in the feels


----------



## bakaborosilicate (Jan 28, 2017)

Kind of a simple music video, but I really like watching (and making) stuff like this. It's pretty silly but it fits the song well.


----------



## bakaborosilicate (Jan 28, 2017)

(sorry guys, I'm brand new and don't know how to edit my post. Here's the video I meant to post):


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

cant forget the greatest song ever






and the remix


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

This video went viral right after this concert and the woman that was brought on stage was interviewed said she almost peed her pants. She said she was so, so scared, and so overwhelmed she almost peed herself in front of everyone, ffs.

Bono, we know you are a God to most women. You don't have to prove it, ffs.

Some of the comments below some of the copies of this video are pretty hilarious. Such as "yeah this is probably going to be the highlight of her entire life, and she doesn't even realize it, lol". Not that I agree with that (I don't) it's just kind of funny. Because she is obviously so overwhelmed she doesn't even know what's happening.....


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

enjoying this one until the day i die


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ Also I still want to film that bombed out church she's in at 1:48 (it's in London,) but when I went last time there were way too many people sitting around.






^ her videos always have a dream like quality






^ I guess that does too lol
















This one's in 3D (so you can view it from different angles) but you have to go to YouTube to use that:





















I'm not a big fan of this song compared to their older work, it's alright, but the video is cool:
















This is probably the best video ever though:


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Gotta love the continuous shots used in this video, looks really cool. Also, these guys are Canadian, so yay.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Some of these are fan videos.

My favourite










My username is not a typo :lol




























































Edit: Almost forgot about this one






I love how the darkness inside James Blake and Bat for Lashes is represented in their respective videos. It becomes overwhelming and takes over.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

This is fan made but it's the best ever.






but this is pretty cool too


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

feels said:


> but this is pretty cool too


wow I haven't heard this song in ages. One of his best, right alongside Nightcall.

Continuing with the retro theme; Perturbator.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

I am the owl. Just accept the darkness.

Also, this has to be the best band name ever.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

check this out


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

feels said:


> enjoying this one until the day i die


Twisted *** video. Heh. Nightmare fuel. My ex loved them. I'm still not a fan, but they grew on me. Don't dislike them. I'll give the band that.



TheOLDPrince said:


> Sick, Sick, Sick by QotSA


Love it, but still feel Little Sister is their best music video.




 Years before the neo-noir aesthetic from Sin City became trendy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not official videos:











This is, I think. I mean it is, not sure if all footage is, probably is:






These are:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ the fact this exists still cracks me up.

Oh yeah these from a while back (hipster intensifies)






^ oh now I finally know who that guy is (he's not part of the band.) A couple of years ago or something I spent forever trying to find out. I guess YouTube comments aren't completely useless.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Good song.



Persephone The Dread said:


>


I wish she had released her "Lost Album".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

And another video I can't post because it has **** in the title..


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Usually I don't watch music videos, but I do have a couple of videos I like. Here they are





 




It's probably because they're very introspective and by female artists.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

i'm also enjoying this again;





thanks to discovering this version of a simpsons animation


----------



## kombustible (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I posted this in the song you are diggin' thread the other day but i'm also gonna nominate it for this thread too. these guys do some pretty entertaining video's imo, and this one has been a long time favourite.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ (just in case,) no that didn't inspire me to take photos/videos of pylons and stuff lol, found this video yesterday, weird coincidence. /hipster


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ I like how he turned dodging traffic into a dance.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Seaniepoo213 said:


> @Persephone The Dread Wow, I was going to post tourniquet, but I jokingly said "I bet that dread guy posted it already" in my head. That is messed up. Manson is awesome though


ahah yeah.. I love that video and the Beautiful People one (can't remember if I posted that one as well before or not.)


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

^ I like that video and song.

john maus - bennington meets cool as ice






I think this quote from the comments sums it up nicely;



> Words cannot express how I like this music video. The shots used are beautiful. I just found out that the cinematographer of 'Cool as Ice' was Spielberg favorite Janusz Kaminski, who's filmed Schindler's List and many other well-shot (and much better) movies since. Everybody's gotta start somewhere!


﻿


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is actually amazing it has _almost _ everything (and almost every retrowave art trope.)


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

This is an old favorite. I really like found sound recordings; this one in particular is probably Pogo's best





Followed closely by


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Ending was interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

:mushy:nw


----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

halloween themed


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it cheating if it's fanmade?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Robin Tunney looks so nice in this movie. :O


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:love2


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This isn't an official video or anything, but I find the juxtaposition of it with the song fascinating.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I love this MV, probably going to watch the movie now too.. so many fanmade CC MV's use footage from that film.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Jason Aibot (Aug 25, 2017)

Minus the very end of this one, I like it (its a choreography of Portugal. The Man's "Feel it Still")






Or there's anything Panic! at the Disco (they just have really interesting videos)


----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Can I be Finn, so I can be gone. The string trio in the 2nd half makes me have a breakdown.. the chordal progression. It's like "I give up", that's what it sounds like. Like you lose your will or your soul. Become a nobody, nothing.


----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I love this one, I wish they did more videos like this.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

also I am enjoying this newish one by mr oizo lately


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

i also like the original by Simon and Garfunkel.. but this cover kinda makes me feel like letting out the sadness bottled up... i like to sing along it


----------



## anxietyconquerer (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

this video is really awesome :grin2:


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

This is hilarious


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Tick, Stop tick tick play, Stop, Stop I, I, Stop tick tick, I I I


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

_'In you and I, there's a new land..'_


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Kzeezahid (Apr 13, 2018)

Phir Bhi Tumko Chaahunga


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Posted this in another thread recently but yeah skating/night time city stuff is nice:


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

diggin the aesthetic and the trax! read up a bit about the musicians thoughts, he wanted to create a very 80s retro vibe, I think he captured it well with the both the sound and video montages. its kinda funny too  and the gutair solo part is nice.




old favourite song, never seen this fan made video though, really well done and kinda strikes a chord with me atm.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Something reminded me of this recently. Not that into Iggy but I like this, very aesthetic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Solomoon said:


> Something reminded me of this recently. Not that into Iggy but I like this, very aesthetic.


Yeah there's lots of stuff like that now well firstly the burning flowers thing is really popular, and then the kind of cyberpunk-neon-church aesthetic which seems to be a combination of vaporwave art, cyberpunk art, and catholic/religious iconography.

Kind of reminds me of parts of this a bit:











Also Deadpool <3


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

uh dunno if I can post this actually there's a kind of sexless nippless naked figure with sizeable breasts part way through the video and I dunno if that works or not with the forum rules.

DIE ANTWOORD ft. The Black Goat 'ALIEN'


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah there's lots of stuff like that now well firstly the burning flowers thing is really popular, and then the kind of cyberpunk-neon-church aesthetic which seems to be a combination of vaporwave art, cyberpunk art, and catholic/religious iconography.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of parts of this a bit:
> 
> ...


The burning flowers reminds me of the burning bush, that which burns but is not consumed. Cyberpunk neon church aesthetic is a great way of describing it. The vivid lights feels like a lucid dream and the religious iconography gives it a higher feeling. Those are cool videos too. I'm a sucker for wings, tarot, etc. It's interesting that in the second video "celebration of death", or Tarot XIII, the lovers have changed colors and the woman evokes a more goddess vibe. Maybe it's the veil (Isis Veiled/Unveiled). Thanks for sharing. 

Deadpool is awesome. <3


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pls everyone, just watch...


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazing and powerful, wish more people put an effort into a story for their music and music videos.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

youtube nostalgia, I randomly remembered this from like nearly 10 years ago


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)




----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

I like it when music videos have bold imagery and concepts which this definitely does. But it feels like they went with every single idea they had all at once. Still, some parts are pretty cool.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Pure tranquility


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't seen/listened to this version before.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

new afx


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Easily one of my favorite music videos of the year. I believe the guy is Prometheus bound but I can't tell if the goddess angel is meant to be someone in particular.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Plus all those Sia music videos


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Atargatis Oorial (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

Schmetterling said:


>


That melody sounds so familiar. I really like it even though I don't understand the lyrics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

The sequel less people watched got the better song/music video.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Alice In Wonderland is always a good aesthetic


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like this Alice:






Also these guys are interesting I saw them supporting MSI in 2013 (they were very weird live):






I like how psycho the intro gets lol.

Came in to post this though (lol):


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Those are great too. Never played the Alice games but they always looked interesting.

This one combines the darker aspects with cute elements. Not an overtly horror vibe yet still fitting for this time of the year.


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't watch this if you don't like spiders/tarantulas crawling on someone's skin:

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah0Ys50CqO8


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## AnimalSpirit (Nov 9, 2018)

youtube.com/watch?v=QNJL6nfu__Q

Michael Jackson - They Don’t Care About Us (Brazil Version) 

Unlikely anyone's not going to know this lol but I don't know, for some inexplicable reason I've started watching it almost every day recently. It's like why does my brain like it to watch it so many times.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

deetzy said:


> How do I post a video properly?


I do it by posting the youtube link and then put [ url ] (no spaces) on the left of the link and [ /url ] (no spaces) on the right of the link. So it'd be like this but remove the spaces [ url ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIzDsGyxsQM[ /url ].

Then it shows up like this.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

deetzy said:


> Thank you! :smile2:


You're welcome! ^-^


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't know if this one was posted here. As far as I remember, it was popular in the 00's.


I can't relate to this song much cause I didn't feel anything when my parents were divorcing. I think I even was glad that my father was going to be gone because he treated my mother badly and obviously she wasn't happy (she never was, but this unhappiness was worse than her usual state, of course). He rarely or even just a few times was taking me out somewhere and being with me when they were married. When they got divorced he disappeared forever. He also had problems, of course. And definitely life was and is not happiness for him either, but he was being bad to my mother so I shouldn't take his problems into accout.


What makes me tear up (Ok, who am I kidding? It actually makes me weep) is that this video represents one's relationship with their child part of themselves as an adult. Back when I was a kid I thought they were sisters, but now I understand that they're actually the same person because they're dressed in the same way.

I like how older Pink ignores and even tells her inner child to off by pulling out her hand coldly at first, but then the crying girl Pink keeps bothering Pink the adult who's clearly getting disstressed by small Pink's presence and getting aware of it and then the child gets over (Pink the adult sings too starting from that point) and they go through the process of grieving together and become friends. At the end Pink the child goes into TV advert that represents a perfect family that doesn't exist. And now Pink the adult is fully aware of her trauma, but she's calm and she has a melancholic aftertaste but nevertheless starts to accept it. It's so beautiful and it feels super intense to me which does not feel pleasant at all, but is so close to the truth. It sort of represents the process of gradually healing one's trauma.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

YouTube recommendations XD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blue2 said:


> YouTube recommendations XD


Voltaire  weirdly I stumbled on his YouTube channel again recently too, oh wait no now I remember why because I looked up that black unicorn song for a post.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

@PersephoneThedread.... I like the mini coffins, I wouldn't mind having a coffin glasses case tbh ...the hot sauce one was pretty neat also, could store a different type of bottle in there aswell..... expensive or vintage liquor bottle or something.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Went exploring more zombie inspired tunes & I'm loving this, seems it was pretty popular a few years ago, this is my replay at work song for the day &#128578;


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I need an antidote


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like sunglasses ghost.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

1) A blend of Renaissance and 80s/90s gay/pop culture
2) the sound mix
3) that camera movement and editing at around the 3:00 minute mark
4) the dance moves that had the whole world shook
5) Sam being comfortable with who he is (that smile!) and living his best life. 
6) the chorus


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Myosr said:


> I'm curious. Who's afraid of what? : /


It's a local thing that only makes sense in Russia. Just things Russian people are afraid of. First they're walking into this school place dressed and looking like neonazi so the immigrants are afraid, but nothing's happening. Moreover they start to dance and they're dancing in those peoples' folk clothing and moving in ways that are not associated with masculinity. Then it looks like they have a training for terrorist acts, but it doesn't actually happen either etc. The lyrics don't really tell any particular story. It just kind of describes the situation in Russia.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Myosr said:


> @SorryForMyEnglish I've never been to Russia, but I have a friend who went to study there last year. She seems to be doing fine and happy there.


That's good  Obviously not everything is bad. Racism and xenophobia are not extreme for majority of people, for example.

But the video and the song are sort of reflection on what's going on in the country for people who live there and people who are familiar with it who live in some other post-Soviet countries, for example.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

This video is not what I associated this song with at all. But I like her with black hair and being in all black. Makes sense cause the song is about schizoid depression to me (as opposed to classical depression with the feeling of blame) or schizoid regression ''back into womb'' or the process of splitting of this part of libidal ego and becoming avoidant at the very beginning of life. :nerd:  :eyes





I hope slideshow and a song on youtube counts as a music video lol


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

This one! Also I has the drunk lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the song is called "where were you?" it's by uziq.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Very interesting aesthetics in their videos:


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Someone who used to be on this forum a long ago shared this with me a couple and a half years ago.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

this one has been blowing up lately. it's great : D


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Cringy Snowflake (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Cringy Snowflake (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Cringy Snowflake (May 26, 2020)




----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

NoLife93 said:


>


Yeah that's one of my favourites.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol was going to quote the poster who posted the Sólstafir video (on the previous page) then realised I already did ages back.






based and octo pilled.

The guy sticking out his pinky finger at 3:01 is a mood. Also I just realised the song is about anomie and it's not a clever way of saying enemy. Which I thought she was singing. This is very frequency bias.

Oh wait she is singing enemy. But the song title is still referencing anomie.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I posted this in the other thread not long ago but I love this video, I love the stop motion aspect to it.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I like this music video for some reason. It's nothing special, just like the simple shots of sad people. :con


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## johnfred01 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Einstein's ghost. (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SKYND Feat Bill $aber - 'Columbine'

^ Not sure I can post it here.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Having a bit of a 'back in the day' moment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol I only watched one video by this band (the 2nd one I linked,) so had no idea they had an official Sims 2 video in 2006 lol. There was actually a point where 80% of sims 2 videos would be music videos like that though lol. There was one that someone made for The Mission - Shine Like The Stars but I don't think that's still up and maybe it wasn't actually on YouTube can't remember. Oh boy this upload is bad quality audio. Also uploaded in 2006 lol. This isn't the video I mean obviously that's just the song.






I had a lot of this custom content in my game lol. Definitely that top on the right at 1:48 minutes in and a bunch of the trousers.

Why does the vocalist sound almost like a different person every song but is apparently the same person since 2003? Actually maybe I'm imagining it.











^ this track is actually fairly bad and the audio quality also seems bad, but at least they look pretty hot. I'm not going to sit here and lie to you.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeaaaaah the Deftones Battle Axe fan video is back on YouTube. I was looking for that a while ago and it was removed:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The music video for this is _very _good and has great choreography but I can't post it here because there are some clips of paintings with nudity so check it out on YouTube.






Imagine having The Natural History Museum (or part of it,) to yourself to film a video though.

Her name just makes me think of lilsimsie the Sims YouTuber though lol.


----------



## fredscured (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeaaaaah the Deftones Battle Axe fan video is back on YouTube. I was looking for that a while ago and it was removed:


NooOoOoOo it's gone again lol.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

My favorite vaporwave video


----------

